# Steering Issue



## wildcat1006 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 2006 Murano...try to imagine this scenario:

I'm backing out I then put it into drive and start turning my wheel usually turning it to the left to move forward...instead of just releasing the brake and inching forward on it's own I sometimes have to give it a little gas and I'm turning the wheel all the while as I'm turing my wheel (to the left) it starts to squeak and squack but also it feels as if I'm fighting my car to let the tire turn as well (I hope that makes sense) it feels like my tires are "stuck" and my wheel doesn't turns smoothly.....

Any ideas? Thanks for your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure that you're not low on power steering fluid. If the fluid level is very low, air can possibly enter the system and could cause the problem you're experiencing.


----------



## wildcat1006 (Jan 15, 2013)

All my fluids are good. Could it be the power steering belt on the pump?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The belt , of course, has to be tight. It's easy enough to check.


----------

